# Boomerang tool on sale $6.39



## Jim (Nov 19, 2019)

I love this tool, had 3, down to 1 because people steal them. :LOL2: 

https://www.amazon.com/Boomerang-Tool-Company-Retractable-Stainless/dp/B002BWW99A/ref=as_li_ss_tl?&ascsub&dchild=1&keywords=fishing&qid=1574181341&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&sr=8-40&linkCode=sl1&tag=tinb0ab-20&linkId=d47aa028313f9f3741447b2d103fbc4e&language=en_USf


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 19, 2019)

I typically use a $2 nail clipper from Walgreens. But after looking at this, including the video, it is pretty nice. Given the chance I might "borrow" one off your boat too! :LOL2: 

Anyway, you have the knack for finding good deals. I still have a pair of fishing pliers I got from one of your head's-up leads.


----------



## Jim (Nov 20, 2019)

I wish I could say i'm a super good deal finder, but I just go to slickdeals.net once or twice per day to see what people are saying are good deals. :LOL2:


----------

